# Pro-Calm?



## jmarie13 (Aug 22, 2008)

My mom brought home this stuff yesterday that a friend of hers at work swears by. She has SAD and said pro-calm works just as well (if not better) than meds like clonipin and such. its an organic, natural supplement...

has anyone heard of it/ tried it? Trying organic stuff for my anxiety kinda makes me nervous.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

Never heard of it, but I don't live in the US either. Seems like most new meds come first to the US and last here.


----------



## Pam H (Feb 13, 2012)

*Procalm*

Why would you be nervous about trying a perfectly natural remedy over some chemical stuff from Big Pharma? My elderly mother is on Procalm and it seems to be working perfectly. My father passed away this xmas eve yet my mother is handling it surprisingly well. All the staff at the aged care place are amazed at how well she is doing. Pharmaceutical drugs always have horrible side effects. If it's natural, go for it. If I can get it here without a scrip I'm going to try it myself for SAD.


----------

